# Surrey - Hampshire People - Livery Please.



## Waltzerkat (30 July 2013)

Morning guys,

I am desperately looking for Assis DIY moving to part in the winter.

I have one very well behaved mare who I currently keep on DIY near to Fleet but the yard is really beginning to get me down, the manager is a total fruit loop and the other liveries seem to just do as they choose with my horse, shifting her from field to field, stable etc to suit them and keep their horses happy, interfering with her feed, hay, rugs etc.

I dont want this post to become a rant so I will keep my moaning to a minimum.

Come Winter time I will need part livery as I work full time. I am not at all happy with entrusted the care of my pride and joy with the current yard manager.

I am looking for a smaller yard, with hacking, road work doesnt worry me. Ample turn out over the Summer months, Winter she is only out for a few hours a day. And most importantly a decent surfaced school a the current is so terrible I hardly use it.
Any suggestions most welcome! ;-)


----------



## Chichi (30 July 2013)

I am sorry I don't know your area and would probably only know about yards south of Farnham which may be a bit too far away but if you are on Facebook you should join the Hampshire Livery Offered / Wanted Group or look for the Surrey Groups if you don't mind going Aldershot/Normandy way. If you are not on Facebook let me know what area you are considering and I will have a look for you and pm you details of yards.


----------



## almostthere (1 August 2013)

Try Westfield Equestrian nr Odiham. Really sensible yard owner and good standard of care. Or I saw a post on here from Wells (and no I don't know him/her) opening up a yard in the same area....
Good luck!


----------



## Ella19 (1 August 2013)

If we are not too far we have space for grass and part. A lot of our liveries do grass in summer then part in winter. Excellent hacking, great school and very friendly

Www.Surreyriding.co.uk


----------



## Suzie86 (2 August 2013)

Ella19 said:



			If we are not too far we have space for grass and part. A lot of our liveries do grass in summer then part in winter. Excellent hacking, great school and very friendly

Www.Surreyriding.co.uk

Click to expand...

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  

Just had a nosey at the website and you weren't lying its a tad pricey your way!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope all going well with new pony x


----------



## StormyMoments (19 August 2013)

its a hell of a lot cheaper then what i have been looking at! i havent found part livery for under £590 :/ but then im so limited owning a stallion... was looking at a yard that was £715 for part and you had to buy your own feed... no one likes to take on a stallion understandably but i swear that with the yards that will take him i would feel like i would have to go check to see if they had bothered doing him D: humphhh


----------



## muddybike (30 August 2013)

Cottage Farm in Yateley offers part livery I think.


----------



## A Keeling (5 November 2013)

I run and own a super small friendly yard in Bisley with fab facilities and service.  If its not too far away, do give me a shout on customerservice@necd.org.uk


Waltzerkat said:



Morning guys,

I am desperately looking for Assis DIY moving to part in the winter.

I have one very well behaved mare who I currently keep on DIY near to Fleet but the yard is really beginning to get me down, the manager is a total fruit loop and the other liveries seem to just do as they choose with my horse, shifting her from field to field, stable etc to suit them and keep their horses happy, interfering with her feed, hay, rugs etc.

I dont want this post to become a rant so I will keep my moaning to a minimum.

Come Winter time I will need part livery as I work full time. I am not at all happy with entrusted the care of my pride and joy with the current yard manager.

I am looking for a smaller yard, with hacking, road work doesnt worry me. Ample turn out over the Summer months, Winter she is only out for a few hours a day. And most importantly a decent surfaced school a the current is so terrible I hardly use it.
Any suggestions most welcome! ;-)

Click to expand...


----------



## paddy (6 November 2013)

We had my boy on part when he was entire - you should be able to find part well under that price.   Although it was a nightmare finding somewhere who a) would take him and b) was actually capable of taking him (sadly in the UK, too many people have an odd approach to stallions).  We had a stallion in a while ago to help out OH's friend and charged him normal prices.  Depends on what you want I suppose/ if you want him to have special treatment.  Where are you looking?


----------

